# Keeping your dog in car while at work??



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can anyone think of any reason why I can't bring Jax to work and leave her in the car so I can take her out at lunch? It's December so much cooler and not to hot in the car but really nice out so not to cold either. We have a 6' fenced area so I could play with her at lunch and I can take her for walks. And I could take her out for quick walks while on break.

By the time I get home, it's dark so can't go out then and she has lots of energy to burn off!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd crate her in the car. Too much in a car that a dog can get into. Other than that I can't think of any reason, assuming your parking area is secure.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I've done it many many many times. Specially with puppies that can't hold it all day at home while I'm at work (before I got married of course). I park in the back of the building (away from other cars), the dog of course is in a crate, and I leave windows cracked for fresh air. This way I'm able to let them out once or twice during the day and have some play time. I'll even have co-workers come down with me to socialize the pup.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

So funny you started this because I was just thinking about it too. Our training club is in the opposite direction of home so I drive 30 minutes home, 45 min to the club (or more with rush hour traffic) and then at least 30-40 min home again. Lots of good classes start at 6pm but there's no way I'd make it. It would much easier to have the dogs with me. I just worry about them being in the car all day (or for a couple of hours at a time) and I work on the 4th floor of an office buidling in a cubicle so I can't see the car. 

I've left them in the car for an hour or two when I can easily see the car but I just get nervous any longer or further away than that.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as it isn't hot, I see no reason not to go for it!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My girl Kiya would stay in my truck forever if she could. It doesn't matter to her where we go or how long, even a short ride to the store with me makes her day. She would love to stay in my truck all day. Since it's gotten cooler I have been taking them for rides to the stores & such more often. Lakota is starting to be like that too. Apache not so much, but now when he sees the girls get excited he doesn't run & hide anymore. For him it would be like torture.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i do it all the time with puppies, just use a crate


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jamie do you work at a secure place?? I have an office on the back of the building with windows, so I can always see my car/truck. But I would still feel confortable if I coudn't as this is a very private and secure place. We actually have security cameras every where and a police officer that comes by for rounds every so often.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm a worry wart so I couldn't do it unless my car was parked right in front of my office window, I mean literally right in front. :crazy:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Jamie do you work at a secure place?? I have an office on the back of the building with windows, so I can always see my car/truck. But I would still feel confortable if I coudn't as this is a very private and secure place. We actually have security cameras every where and a police officer that comes by for rounds every so often.


Not as secure as I'd like. The back parking lot would be more so (less traffic) but the front is close to a busy road with bus stops and people have been seen walking through the parking lot. No cameras but there is security though I don't know how often they patrol the lots. They would probably be fine, it's more me that panics. As it is, they each sit in the car for an hour now since I have them in back to back classes so I only have to do that drive once a week.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I take dogs to work all the time but I have a lot going for me. I work for a small, private college so I park in a small, private, security patrolled lot that is heavily shaded by trees and is right outside my building. If I'm late and don't think I can get a spot in "my" lot, I don't bring dogs. The other faculty and staff who use this lot regularly are very familiar with the "dog van" and my dogs, so they are ignored and no one is surprised to see them going in and out. Since I walk them around campus or do training on breaks all the campus security offers know them and are aware of the "dog van" (and most of them love it and keep teasing me about training my dogs to detect drugs for then).

Any dogs in the van are kept in crates with comfy bedding and a water pail. That is mostly so that if people look in they don't think my dogs are "in jail" or dehydrated. I have small locks that lock the crates since usually the windows are open (even in the dead of winter they are cracked).

My dogs are very accustomed to being in the van and are quiet. They wouldn't bark unless someone actually opened the van and tried to do something. People walking by or even peeking in get no reaction.

I'm really careful about the weather and temps. I might bring one if its 60-70 but only on a cloudy day that is not humid. Windows are always down, even in the winter. Also like I said when the leaves are on the trees, my lot is entirely shaded and I also drape shades inside the van which usually are not necessary but give passersby the right impression. Normally I bring dogs in the fall and winter. When I get a new puppy I get a fall puppy so I can have it in the van at work and let it out several times a day.

I'm lucky to be able to do this because of where I work and the level of privacy and security. Honestly I feel my dogs are more secure at work in the van than being locked in my house. Anyone could pretty easily break into my house...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's 4 years old so I don't think she'll need a crate. I'll put her bed in the back with the seat down to give her more room and a spot for water. If I get my butt out of bed a few minutes earlier I can have my pick of parking spots and park right in front of my window! If I practice, maybe I can even back the car up! I kind of suck at reverse! LOL So glad I asked! Thank you everyone! And thank you Carolina because I was wondering if I could do this with a new puppy when I finally get one also.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use to think leaving a dog in the car while you work
was the worst idea. after thinking about it if the dog
is in a crate and the area is safe where the dog has to stay
i quess it's ok. can you go out and give the dog a quick
break before lunch time? why can't you go out with the dog
when it's dark? ok, who's afraid of the dark you or the dog?
you can tell us. we won't laugh much. lol.



Jax08 said:


> By the time I get home, it's dark so can't go out then and she has lots of energy to burn off!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I absolutely can! I can go out at 10 and about 3 to let her out for a few minutes. And if I'm working late, I can just bring her in here with me.

Neither is afraid of the dark. First, you can't exactly play ball in the dark. I live in the country on a pot hole filled dirt road so no lights on the road, and loose dogs all over the place but a ton of traffic from the gas industry that doesn't exactly pay attention to where ppl are.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> First, you can't exactly play ball in the dark. .


Yes you can, get a "glow in the dark" ball. I think I got them more for me than the dog. Works great. Hubby just thought I was foolishly spending money but they really have a purpose.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kiya said:


> Yes you can, get a "glow in the dark" ball.


NOT in my yard, you can't.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> thank you Carolina because I was wondering if I could do this with a new puppy when I finally get one also.


Puppy?????


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Not for many years Lauren!!! I can't! So I just drool over those Johnson-Haus boys and was so bummed to see the last litter of Hardy's posted on Landholz's page. I would love to have a Gala and Jethro sibling!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Not for many years Lauren!!! I can't! So I just drool over those Johnson-Haus boys and was so bummed to see the last litter of Hardy's posted on Landholz's page. I would love to have a Gala and Jethro sibling!




Dang. I was hoping for another puppy to drool over.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> I would love to have a Gala and Jethro sibling!


You don't have to worry, if you want a Gala clone, she produces a LOT of those!!!  :help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good to know, Carolina! You guys are at the top of my list!


----------



## katya (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I've only left my 10 month old girl in the car for a few minutes, she' was good about not destroying my leather. Id be too scared to leave her in the car for long periods because she's a barker if someone walks by and she's still a pup so I don't think she could stand to be left alone, she howls when i leave her in the crate. How old is Jax and is she able to stand being left in the car without problems?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Good to know that I wasn't the only person thinking about doing this. I have a 11 week old and it would be so much easier to crate at work in the car. It is cooler out here now in AZ and it is easier for me to let her use the restroom. 

The only problem is she barks non stop & she is loud!! I can hear her 2-3 houses down when she is in the crate in my house. Yes...that loud. I know many people at my job wouldn't mind but you always have 1 person who swears you are doing something wrong or will call animal control.

I wish I had a secure place where the barking wouldn't kill anyone. She can be quiet but once she starts, you are looking at at maybe 30-45 minutes of straight barking. (Use to be a hour)

Im only 20 minutes from my house but it is a pain to do it everyday (not to mention gas) when it would be easier to leave in crate in the car plus a park is right across the street.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I do this with my pup all the time. She is pretty territorial in her crate though and barks at anybody that walks up too close to my car, so that is a plus for me in the sense that only an idiot would try to get her out of the crate (even though she's actually pretty harmless). She generally is inside with me, but when the boarding facility is as max capacity she waits in the car. I get to let her out and play fetch in a field every few hours for fifteen to thirty minutes, works well for both of us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input! Being able to work with her at lunch will go a long ways to rehabbing her knee.


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

The only reason I don't do it is that when my GSD is home I know that my home and family are going to be safe.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Great topic. Glad it was started. Very helpful.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Both go everyday, they are crated, have bedding, H2o, and something to chew on. On the way home I stop at a place to let they run and do some training. Jumps are in the van too. By the time we get home everybody is tired. Including me.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Guess I'm lucky.... I get to take my girl to the office each day where she visits, lays around and the best part.....breaks up my day sitting around when I get to take her out for a walk. We have an extra crate for her if we leave for lunch or other meetings. Also provides her more socialization.
Helps when you are the "boss".


----------

